# FreeHand MX - Nur noch Graustufen?



## rAbIEs (21. Mai 2004)

Hi,

Ich hab folgendes (schon argh störendes) Problem:
Wenn ich in FreeHand MX 'nen neues Objekt aufzieh und dem beispielsweise 'nen orange als Objektfarbe zuweise, dann wird das nicht orange - sondern einfach nur grau. ))-: Jedoch kriegt ein Objekt die normale, von mir zugewiesene Farbe, wenn ich einen Verlauf anlege. \-:

Kann mir jemand sagen, was da mein Einstellungsfehler ist oder an was es sonst liegen kann?

Danke im Vorraus.

Cheers, 
rabies.


----------



## rAbIEs (24. Mai 2004)

Thema kann gecancelt werden.
Hab das Problem einfach gelöst, in dem ich das Standardprofil von FreeHand über'n Jordan gejagt hab.

cheers.


----------

